# Best place to find a job in Cyprus?



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

Me and my partner are moving to cyprus on the 26th of october from the uk.

Just wanting to know which part of cyprus is best for jobs initially will be staying in larnaca. However am just wondering where the best point of all is for finding a job.? Which areas of Cyprus are we more than likely to get a job.? We are willing to do anything etc and we currently work in an office but have experience in retail, bars etc….


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lea_ash said:


> Me and my partner are moving to cyprus on the 26th of october from the uk.
> 
> Just wanting to know which part of cyprus is best for jobs initially will be staying in larnaca. However am just wondering where the best point of all is for finding a job.? Which areas of Cyprus are we more than likely to get a job.? We are willing to do anything etc and we currently work in an office but have experience in retail, bars etc….


Limassol is very busy city with lots of bars and restaurants. It is the business heart of Cyprus with many foreign companies having offices there.
Paphos is very much a tourist area as is the Larnaca area.
If you are looking for work in bars etc you should find jobs anywhere, however if you are hoping for work in an office Limassol is best.
I would not recommend Nicosia as the temperatures there are unbearable in the summer. Peopel who live in Nicosia get out as often as they can up into the mountains or to the beaches.
Good luck.
Veronica


----------



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply so soon, thats helped so much was looking at limassol but was not too sure on the areas.

thanks.
Leanne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lea_ash said:


> Thanks for the reply so soon, thats helped so much was looking at limassol but was not too sure on the areas.
> 
> thanks.
> Leanne


You're welcome Leanne.
If you have any other questions you will find there is nearly always someone here who can give you answers so just shout and we will do what we can to help.


----------



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

Finding it hard to find affordable apartments in limassol so been looking into paphos area for jobs, just wondering if this is a good area for available work? and if anyone knows of any good web sites?

Thanks again

Leanne


----------

